
Startup Retreats: Find Coworking Vacations and Coliving Spaces - tilt
https://startupretreats.com/
======
ckdarby
Clicked on Bali.

$5000/week + flight cost + food + insurance ._.

If your startup does this without having the profit to do it then this has to
be the biggest waste of investor capital.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I'm sure that is for a group and a high end property in...what looks like
Ubud. Still, not very worth it, they had a $1,300 K option that seemed to be
in a semi renovated traditional hotel, I'd still be pretty cautious.

A nice property will run $200-$300/night in Bali, and there is no real
offseason thanks to the winter-flipped Australians. Though with the costs in
austrailia being as they are, it might make sense for them.

